# Anybody rollin' 19's??



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

I have an '03 Altima 3.5SE. Just curious if anybody has 19" wheels on their Altima. I'm thinking about getting some, but I don't know if they will rub if I lower the car too. Thinking about 1.3" Eibach lowering springs. Looks like 245/35/19's spec out at 25.75" diameter, while stockers are 215/55/17 and they are 26.31" in diameter. Should fit, but will they rub?? Please add links to pictures if you have them.


----------



## B12 Dream Boy (Mar 19, 2003)

I have someone at my job thats sittin on 20's. U dont need to lower it, with the big rims it looks good.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's mine:
245/35/ZR19" Toyo Proxes sitting on 
Axis Super Mesh II's (19x8" +40et)...24.9 lbs with out tires.
Lowered on Eibach Sportlines....no rub whatsoever!


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks for the pics. Your car looks good. Did you get the FZ4 or the T-1 tires? I love the FZ4's, but I priced some 18's and they were $276 ea. That hurts. How much did you pay for yours?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

FZ4's for me...
I got mine with the wheels, but check around...$276 per
tire for 18" FZ4's seems awfully high...  

I think this place has the cheapest I've seen:

http://hubcap-tire-wheel.com/Toyo.asp


----------



## Polaris (Aug 22, 2003)

the 19's look sweet, but I'd never attempt that in the Chicagoland area!! We're the home of the gloriously large pothole, and perpetual road construction. 

It must be nice to live in an area where an XTerra isn't the most practical vehicle


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Polaris said:


> *It must be nice to live in an area where an XTerra isn't the most practical vehicle  *


Oh, North Texas has it's fair share of pot holes...believe me!
Especially the Dallas/Ft. Worth areas where I do most
of my driving. I'm just extra careful...


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice photo's. There's plenty of guys at work that have 19's & 20's on their 2002 Altima's. Doesn't seem to rub at all. They have changed out the grilles, as well, with billet grilles.

However, we start producing the 2004's this week, and Nissan has added a few different colors, for those models. One, being a gun metal gray, with a type of flake in the paint. Also, the interior of the Altima is changing, from a plastic type material, to much more leather. They want a slick look, moreso than a material look. Nissan is changing the grille, on the Altima, also. I'm assuming they are going with something close to the Maxima & Sentra. Alot more chorme is going to be added to it, as well. Mainly in the trim area, and dash area. The shifter will be completely chrome, like the Maxima's. Typical options will be 18 inch rims, 8 speaker sound system, spoiler, etc. etc. etc.

We also start trial runs on the 2005 Altima, in 2 weeks.

I'll keep ya'll updated.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The car is looking SCHWEET alex...

NNA, hook us up with some performance specs... any changes?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

NNA said:


> *I'll keep ya'll updated. *


Please do!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*NNA* - You must work at the plant?
Aside from the exterior changes, anything
happening under the hood for '04? 

*Ruben* - Thanks man!
Just carring on the torch amigo!


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

I have 19x8 +40mm with 245/35 tires Sprint Springs. No rubbing
ever


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

We just changed everything over, last night. As of now, I didn't see anything drastic at all. I will have to check out the specs, over on the engine like, when I have a chance. But, rumors are that a "Spec-V" type, much like the Sentra, is in the works for the Altima.

Also, looks like Canton will recieve a huge chunck of our Altima's, come next year. Another rumor on the floor, says we will be producing the Infiniti G35 this time, in a couple of years.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

WOW! Nice to have some knowledge back on the forums! NNA, do you know if Nissan has/ or has plans to fix the problems with the Mass Airflow Sensor on the VQ35 plant? Many of us have experienced problems with it failing after adding aftermarket intakes.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *WOW! Nice to have some knowledge back on the forums! *


Knowledge never left...


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

alty02 said:


> *WOW! Nice to have some knowledge back on the forums! NNA, do you know if Nissan has/ or has plans to fix the problems with the Mass Airflow Sensor on the VQ35 plant? Many of us have experienced problems with it failing after adding aftermarket intakes. *


I don't have any knowledge of that, as of right now. But, when I get a chance I will let you know.


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Also, not that anyone cares, but the Altima won't be the bright royal blue in 2005. They are darkening the color, like the Maxima's blue.

From this:










To this:


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

I've got 19X8 245/35 +40mm, lowered with Sprint Springs in the front
never have nay rubbing problems ever.


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

IMO if your gonna go big, go BIG. Go 20's not 19's but it's your ride so it's your call.


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

Unfortunately, looks like I'm gonna have to get new tires for the stock 17's before I can new wheels. Not too happy about that, but money doesn't grow on trees, as you know. 

I wish I would have bought a 350Z instead of the Altima, and then have a beater to drive to work. Then I would get 19's or 20's for the Z. Maybe next time.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Same here, my stock tires are almost bald and I can't afford to buy new rims.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> Here's mine:
> 245/35/ZR19" Toyo Proxes sitting on
> Axis Super Mesh II's (19x8" +40et)...24.9 lbs with out tires.
> Lowered on Eibach Sportlines....no rub whatsoever!



I liked the cello's better


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

R u high? Those wheels are the poop.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

NNA said:


> Also, not that anyone cares, but the Altima won't be the bright royal blue in 2005. They are darkening the color, like the Maxima's blue.


Are those the SE wheels for 05? I like the old ones better if they are.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Ruben said:


> R u high? Those wheels are the poop.


All hail the deep dish! :waving:


----------

